# Welcome home Sky!



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

She is finally here!!! After a long wait we finally got our new baby!! To my vizsla family... just because you get a pup from the same mom and dad it does not mean they will be anything alike... we learned that lesson. Sky is so different than Koda it is crazy!! I never really understood peoples complaints about their pups as Koda was just an angel. Well my little red devil Sky is my problem child lol. She chews EVERYTHING!!!! With Koda and the shark attacks she learned very early that if I said no bite kisses she would stop and lick me... Sky she would rather bite the back of my arm, my feet, my hands, my ears, my hair and whatever else she can get ahold of. I can sometimes get her to lick instead but that's about 25% of the time. She took to the crate on the first night and because she is go go go go go go all the time most of the time I have to put her in the crate to sleep cause shes afraid she will miss something. She took to the beagles a lot sooner than Koda... she has a blast with them . Potty training is having its up and downs... she does not like to relieve herself all the way so we walk for a while and after two to three pees she comes in but still sometimes pees on the floor. Had her checked for a urinary tract infection and all is well there. Vet just thinks she gets distracted easily. She is more out going with other dogs and strangers unlike Koda... Koda was very timid with new people and dogs. Koda is settling in well with Cookie and Jerry. She is starting to feel more trusting with them and gets along really well with the younger dogs. Jerry said he is taking his time with her training because she was so timid and when she got there. I can't wait for Sky and Koda to meet and see how they act together . As different as they are I love them both... its kind of like my kids not one of them is the same. Sky's high energy is very entertaining and the kids love it (helps them get out energy too haha) All in all I am so happy... happy Koda is getting the training she deserves and happy to get this one on one time with Sky. To all the people that I felt were crazy when they came on here and complained about issues I am sorry... I would read the posts and think its really not that hard. Sky has taught me sometimes it is hard and very trying!!! Now to properly introduce my Sky!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She is definitely a pretty little girl.



> To all the people that I felt were crazy when they came on here and complained about issues I am sorry.


Its just one of those things you have to go through first hand, to fully understand what they are talking about. When getting my first puppy I was told to never raise a hand toward them. I remember thinking, Why would anyone ever think of raising a hand towards one of these beautiful puppies. 
Later when my arms looked like someone had been beating me, I knew why I was cautioned against it.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

I also forgot to say she went for her first swim this weekend... with a little help from hot dogs ;D


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Congrats! She is beautiful (and spunky, it sounds like!)  I can't wait to hear what Koda thinks of her!



TexasRed said:


> > To all the people that I felt were crazy when they came on here and complained about issues I am sorry.
> 
> 
> Its just one of those things you have to go through first hand, to fully understand what they are talking about.


So funny you say that! I often think about that because I experienced the opposite. Dexter was an awful pup and Birch (our second pup, a weimaraner) was just a dream. I'd only ever thought of V/pointer pups as being little monsters - I'd never have believed they could be that easy after Dex was so hard! Now it drives me nuts when people on the FB groups say "well this is all you have to do, it worked for my dog" - every dog is different!


----------



## chilithevizsla (Apr 2, 2014)

What a gorgeous pup!

Energetic dogs are fun but one piece of advice all people with dogs like that need to hear is they need be taught an off switch while young or they'll become problem dogs when older.
Letting them expend their energy on their own can teach them to be over excited players who are prone to running off to play with more exciting things than to listen to a boring owner. They also find it hard to settle in the evenings even when they're super tired.

I didn't teach my dog calm behaviors/off switch enough in the first year and now I'm regretting it and have a very frustrating situation.

If I could go back now I'd do things a lot different and focus on training to tire my pup out rather than physical exercise and playing with dogs all the time. Just a friendly warning from someone who learned the hard way :


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine all have a off switch (most days), but I think it came with maturity.
Yes, I did do focus training, but with this breed it was kept very short, until they passed the teenage stage. I wanted to end a training session with them feeling like they had accomplished something. If I kept it short and sweet it did, if I tried to push it, it just lead to frustration.

Covering a crate while in the house is one thing.
But if you plan to compete in hunting venues, there is going to be times you will need to tie the dog out.


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

Yay! She's so pretty!!! So glad she's home and Koda is doing well too. You know she's in good hands  Sky sounds more like Ripley. He ate and chewed EVERYTHING until he was about 10 months. His shark attacks were awful! He's an awesome retriever now though, lol. When poor Koda gets home Sky will turn all her shark attacks on her. It's been nice not enduring that with our puppy, but I do feel sorry for Ripley! 

Anyway, so happy for you all!


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

PS Is her tail docked longer than Koda and Ripley's?


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

toadnmeme said:


> PS Is her tail docked longer than Kodak and Ripley's?


When I met her I actually thought the same thing!!!


----------

